# Resized photos in threads



## spork (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there a way, perhaps a toggle switch somewhere on our site, that automatically adjusts the size of photos posted to discussion threads to fit-to-screen?  The thread frame used to do that for me, once upon a time not that long ago...  now, most posted photos are oversized for my screen (and unviewable, like looking at one jigsaw puzzle piece and guessing what the complete picture might look like).  Can someone help me resize them?  TIA


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are using the Firefox browser on Windows, something you might try is Ctrl+minus key ("-") to view a zoomed out version of the web page. Ctrl+plus ("+") zooms in, and Ctrl+0 resets it back to normal size.

I would bet the equivalent shortcut keys can be found in Internet Explorer, but I don't know that for sure since I don't use it.

Just a thought.


----------



## spork (Jan 29, 2012)

I should add that the text of the entire thread also becomes unreadable, necessitating hard-to-follow horizontal scrolling, like an ancient manual typewriter.  And resizing the entire website works for the photo, but it makes the type size too small to read.

It's still inconvenient, but thanks for the Firefox browser tip, Steve!  It's a work-around that works.  I appreciate the reply.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2012)

We will look into this.  Thanks for the report!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm really glad you brought that up Spork!  I'm also having the same problem now, although it's a fairly recent problem for me.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 29, 2012)

It happens to me too; when there is a large photo(s), the entire thread is spread out.

It happened on the osso bucco thread.  Yesterday, the pictures were normal size, but today the pictures were HUGE!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe this is fixed now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, Frank!  I have an unopened box of code monkey treats...where should I send them?


----------



## spork (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to send them a 24-pack of Mountain Dew, too.


----------

